
Version 8 of Angular - gozzoo
https://blog.angular.io/version-8-of-angular-smaller-bundles-cli-apis-and-alignment-with-the-ecosystem-af0261112a27
======
jand
one sample of comparing es5 vs es2015:

chunk {0} runtime-es5.741402d1d47331ce975c.js (runtime) 1.41 kB

chunk {1} main-es5.1bfc781538798f545483.js (main) 4.16 MB

chunk {2} polyfills-es5.3fd715547f9657c70398.js (polyfills) 111 kB

chunk {3} styles.aa4433d43e5cfd8531b3.css (styles) 65.9 kB

\---

chunk {0} runtime-es2015.858f8dd898b75fe86926.js (runtime) 1.41 kB

chunk {1} main-es2015.dfa7559ab60461b2497d.js (main) 3.99 MB

chunk {2} polyfills-es2015.8477b59fb2cdc50ef53b.js (polyfills) 36.8 kB

chunk {3} styles.aa4433d43e5cfd8531b3.css (styles) 65.9 kB

------
Yuioup
Crickets

